

Evad3rs dev team releases “evasi0n” untethered jailbreak for all iOS 6 devices - derpenxyne
http://9to5mac.com/2013/02/04/evad3rs-dev-team-releases-evasi0n-untethered-jailbreak-for-all-ios-6-devices/

======
sebbean
dud3, h5v1ng numb3rz in ur n4m3 is v3rry imp0rt4nt for g3tt1ng resp3ct in teh
t3ch sp4ce

